# Umsetzen von Froschlaich?



## Jürgen E (4. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Teiche, einen größeren mit Fischbesatz(Goldorfen __ Moderlieschen,Bitterlinge) und einen kleineren ohne Besatz. Beide sind durch einen kleinen Bachlauf verbunden. Im größeren haben jetzt mehrer __ Frösche abgelaicht. Die sich entwickelnden Kaulquappen werden mit der Zeit alle von den Fischen gefressen. Jetzt meine Frage: Kann ich Froschlaich ohne Probleme in den kleinen, für die Kaulquappen ungefährlichen Teich umsetzen?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Eugen (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Umsetzen von Froschlaich?*

Hallo Jürgen,

das Umsetzen sollte kein Problem sein.
Ob sie allerdings dort bleiben und über den Bachlauf nicht wieder in den anderen Teich schwimmen, ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## Findling (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Umsetzen von Froschlaich?*

Hallo Jürgen,

kann mich Eugen nur anschließen. 

Zusätzlich allerdings die Frage: Warum wohl haben die __ Frösche/__ Kröten im Fischteich abgelaicht und nicht in dem daneben liegenden anderen? 

Wird wohl auch einen Grund haben.

Du kannst es ja mal probieren und dann beobachten, ob es etwas bringt.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Jürgen E (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Umsetzen von Froschlaich?*

Hallo Eugen und Manfred,

Dank für die Antworten. Zurück können sie erst als __ Frösche, es geht bergauf. 
Ich werde es wohl mit einem Teil versuchen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------

